# Status code explizit von der Webapp aus senden



## Antoras (14. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

ich frag mich gerade wie man erreicht, in der Webapplikation, einen "RessourceNotFoundError" (oder irgend einen anderen) zu senden.
Benötige ich z.B. beim Auswerten einer URL. Wenn ich feststelle, dass die URL nicht existiert, dann möchte ich einen 404 werfen. Das Problem dabei ist, dass die URLs dynamischen Content produzieren, es kann vom Server also nicht erkannt werden ob die Ressource existiert. Andernfalls könnte man ja ganz einfach über den DD den 404 bearbeiten.
Ich hab schon probiert eine Exception zu werfen, dabei bekomme ich aber den ErrorCode 500 und müsste umständlich über die ErrorMessage die 500 als 404 kennzeichnen.
Ich wollte eigentlich euch vermeiden explizit auf ein ErrorServlet weiterzuleiten. Sonst könnte ich da ja den ErrorCode mitgeben und ihn dann bearbeiten. 

Wollte das möglich unabhängig von der Serverapplikation halten und den Server das machen lassen. Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das noch lösen könnte, oder ist da die Lösung mit der Weiterleitung am sinnvollsten?


----------



## Noctarius (14. Feb 2010)

Das?
HttpServletResponse (Servlet API Documentation)


----------



## Antoras (14. Feb 2010)

Vielen Dank, das war genau das was ich gesucht habe. Ich hab aber die Methode sendError() gebraucht, auf die ich durch deinen Link gestoßen bin...


----------

